# Aux input and phatnoise at the same time in an Allroad?



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

I have the factory headunit and phatnoise in my wife's allroad and want to add an aux input for a portable sirius unit. What interface should I go with?


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Aux input and phatnoise at the same time in an Allroad? (20vTa4)*

anybody out there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Aux input and phatnoise at the same time in an Allroad? (20vTa4)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 








this will be the part you want, it will give you 2 extra audio inputs and keep the phatbox


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Aux input and phatnoise at the same time in an Allroad? ([email protected])*

thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Aux input and phatnoise at the same time in an Allroad? (20vTa4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

